# Καναρίνια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πόσο κρύο άντεχουν τα καναρίνια;

## tresor

Γεια σας παιδιά.
Έχω ένα ζευγαράκι έξω στο μπαλκόνι που έχει κάνει ένα αυγό, στο οποίο η κανάρα μου κάθεται πολύ την μέρα αλλά και όλη τη νύχτα.Λόγω του κρύου έχω βάλει ένα χοντρό νάυλον γύρω από το κλουβί αφήνοντας μόνο την μία πλαϊνή πλευρά ελεύθερη.
Ωστόσο  για σήμερα το βράδι η θερμοκρασία θα είναι,στην περιοχή που μένω, 5 βαθμοί ,αισθητοί βαθμοί στον άνθρωπο 2.Τις επόμενες μέρες θα είναι το ίδιο χαμηλή.
Όσοι από έσας έχουν το εκτροφείο τους έξω και γνωρίζουν,ας μου πουν  πόσο κρύο μπορούν ν' αντέξουν τα καναρίνια;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν υπάρχει κανενα προβλημα....αρκει να μην τα βαράει ο αέρας.

Σημερα και αυριο θα έχει λίγο κρύο.

Απο Δευτέρα η θερμοκρασία ανεβαινει...συνεχώς.

----------


## tresor

Να σαι καλά Βασίλη! Μου 'φυγε ένα βάρος!
Νόμιζα ότι δεν αντέχουν και σκεφτόμουν να τους βάλω ένα πορτατίφ να "χτυπάει" το κλουβί όλη τη νύχτα.
Χαίρομαι που δεν θα χρειαστεί!

----------


## ninos

Τα πουλια αντεχουν, το αυγο δεν γνωριζω. Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Το αυγο εαν μεινει απροστατευτο θα παγωσει..!

----------


## xarhs

δεν εχει καμια αναγκη το αυγο........... αμα ειναι απο πανω η καναρα δεν μπα να χιονιζει εξω........

----------


## tresor

Κυρίως με νοιάζουν τα πουλάκια μου.
Όσο για το αυγό θα δούμε αν θα τα καταφέρει.

----------


## panos70

Tα πουλια δεν εχουν αναγκη,βεβαια οπως σου ειπε και ο Βασιλης  να μην τα χτυπαει ο αερας

----------


## tresor

Το κλουβί είναι σε μια εσοχή του μπαλκονιού αλλά έχω βάλει και το νάυλον οπότε όχι δεν τα χτυπάει ο αέρας.

----------


## kondoras_1

σιμαντικο  το να μιν χτιπα  αερας   και εγο  εξω τα  εχο 20  κοματια

----------


## kondoras_1

σιμαντικο  το να μιν χτιπα  αερασ

----------


## Gardelius

*Μακρυα απο "ρευματα αέρα" και αντέχουν..........*

----------

